# RAUM - Free reverb from Native Instruments!



## j_kranz (Dec 16, 2019)

Holiday gift from NI is now live, a free little reverb that's a ton of fun!






Native Instruments







www.native-instruments.com


----------



## Bluemount Score (Dec 16, 2019)

Cool, thanks for sharing!


----------



## gsilbers (Dec 16, 2019)

wierd , its not showing up in my native access . is this for mojave and up by any chancE?


----------



## KarlHeinz (Dec 16, 2019)

Dont know about Mac version, I am on win, but I had to hit the "actualize" button before it is shown, seems it took a while till it is transferred from account to native access.


----------



## AndyP (Dec 16, 2019)

Same here. Can't find it in Native Access.


----------



## paulmatthew (Dec 16, 2019)

Probably not available yet. It's not in my native access either.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Dec 16, 2019)

Sure you:

- added it to you account (login, add to bag, ordered)
- then in Native access you hit this:




worked for me this way, maybe its like with massive x that they only do it in parts ?


----------



## AndyP (Dec 16, 2019)

KarlHeinz said:


> Sure you:
> 
> - added it to you account (login, add to bag, ordered)
> - then in Native access you hit this:
> ...


Nope, nothing. Maybe it takes more time ...


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 16, 2019)

NI must be overwhelmed with user requests and downloads for Raum
I also haven’t been able to get this to show up in Native Access.


----------



## NekujaK (Dec 16, 2019)

It took a while for it to show up in Native Access. After waiting about 30 minutes, I went back to the NI website and "purchased" it again. Then about 15 minutes later, it showed up. I doubt if repeating the "purchase" actually accelerated the process, but I thought I'd mention it in case it actually does help.


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 16, 2019)

NekujaK said:


> It took a while for it to show up in Native Access. After waiting about 30 minutes, I went back to the NI website and "purchased" it again. Then about 15 minutes later, it showed up. I doubt if repeating the "purchase" actually accelerated the process, but I thought I'd mention it in case it actually does help.




I actually “purchased” Raum a 2nd time also and will launch NA a bit later and see if it shows up.


----------



## jbuhler (Dec 16, 2019)

It showed up for me. But I had to wait about 15 minutes after I launched Native Access.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Dec 16, 2019)

For me the easiest way was to log in to my online account, hit GET RAUM, then in my products copy the serial number and paste it into Native Access ADD SERIAL NUMBER. Refresh and install.


----------



## NekujaK (Dec 16, 2019)

Dr.Quest said:


> For me the easiest way was to log in to my online account, hit GET RAUM, then in my products copy the serial number and paste it into Native Access ADD SERIAL NUMBER. Refresh and install.


That's what I was going to do, but was thwarted when Raum didn't show up in my products. Not until it appeared in Native Acess first... weird.


----------



## paulmatthew (Dec 16, 2019)

It took a while. It's there now.


----------



## YaniDee (Dec 16, 2019)

I pressed the button at least 6 times over several hours..finally got it. I'm sure I will use it on some tracks.
I don't think I got the EVoucher though..in any case, thanks NI!


----------



## germancomponist (Dec 16, 2019)

Does it sound better than the reverb plugs what I got with Cubase?


----------



## YaniDee (Dec 16, 2019)

germancomponist said:


> Does it sound better than the reverb plugs what I got with Cubase?


It sounds quite good as a "regular" reverb, but I think people will use it more for it's unique sound design capabilities.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Dec 16, 2019)

Its surprisingly good and you can't beat the price. Best free reverb? Best reverb below Valhalla?


----------



## ag75 (Dec 16, 2019)

gsilbers said:


> wierd , its not showing up in my native access . is this for mojave and up by any chancE?


It took several hours for it to show up in my native access. Not sure why.


----------



## MillsMixx (Dec 16, 2019)

Mine isn't showing up either. I guess I'll wait for Native Access to do it's thing and check back later.


----------



## TomislavEP (Dec 17, 2019)

I just watched the walkthrough. A nice gift, indeed. New FX collection from Native Instruments, including Replika, Phasis, Choral, etc. is an excellent addition to the ecosystem and I was just wondering if they would do a reverb plugin too. And here it is! For me, this could be an interesting alternative to the Valhalla DSP reverbs which I use almost all the time.

P.S. I also hope that they would update Reflektor to the 2.0 version in the future. It would be great to see this as a standalone plugin rather than running in Guitar Rig and also with an updated library of included impulse responses, especially those of the actual acoustic spaces.


----------



## jtnyc (Dec 17, 2019)

I finally was able to download it, but now it won't pass au validation in Logic. I'm still running El Capitan so maybe it's that. I can't find any requirement info on the NI site. Anyone running it with El Cap?


----------



## geronimo (Dec 17, 2019)

Validated for the AudioUnit format with Digital Performer 10 and Numerology4 Pro .


----------



## j_kranz (Dec 17, 2019)

TomislavEP said:


> P.S. I also hope that they would update Reflektor to the 2.0 version in the future. It would be great to see this as a standalone plugin rather than running in Guitar Rig and also with an updated library of included impulse responses, especially those of the actual acoustic spaces.



Would love to see that... and a return of Spektral Delay... one can dream...


----------



## AndyP (Dec 17, 2019)

ROOM has arrived in the meantime. So everything's fine.


----------



## Consona (Dec 17, 2019)

Whoa, I'm surprised how great it sounds. :emoji_astonished: Thx NI!


----------



## ironbut (Dec 17, 2019)

With NI freebee's I always just give Native Access a day and it shows up.


----------



## Cinebient (Dec 27, 2019)

I really love Raum. Most excellent! After the 2CAudio stuff now my favorite creative reverb and i even really love to use it as delay as well (even more than Valhalla delay). Also i love the GUI.
Fantastic gift. So far my favorite N.I. gift.
I hope now we see a XT version upgrade soon.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Dec 27, 2019)

Yes, and really lots of useful presets coming with it, all just sounds nice and give you a real good start. Maybe really my "go to" reverb for the future. I have Comet for the more "soundscapish" stuff but so far nothing that can compete with something like Valhalla stuff so I am really glad with this NI gift too


----------



## Monkberry (Jan 1, 2020)

I have to concur with the positive responses, this is a special reverb and the presets are a great starting place. Surprised that this is free.


----------



## Dietz (Jan 1, 2020)

j_kranz said:


> a return of Spektral Delay... one can dream


+1!!


----------

